# Snake Proof Gaiters



## BrownHash (Feb 9, 2009)

A friend of mine pointed these out to me at work today.

http://www.turtleskin.com/Snake-Gaiters.aspx

I knew the idea of gaitors as shin protection isn't new, but these are made ballistic fibres, just in case you come across a large snake that just happens to be packing heat. There are also some chaps for those that feel the need to go herping in their speedos.

They are probably useful for those of us that do relocations.


----------



## snakehandler (Feb 10, 2009)

There are a few different styles that you can get, most of these are designed for snakes overseas with much larger fangs.....we have had several clients want them so we order them in. Not something that we carry in stock but as a part of PPE many industry based people are getting them....its called protecting your assets.


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 10, 2009)

heavy cotton drill pants and denim work just as well and good foot wear ,wouldnt waste my money on it ..


----------



## snakehandler (Feb 10, 2009)

I agree, we do not stock the items because we believe that if you dress properly the risk is greatly reduced, however when you are talking OH&S then you must consider the perspective of the companies as well. The products such as chaps and gaters are very good, and would provide great protection, however some will see it as going over the top.

As I mention though large companies that we work with wish to ensure the maximum amount of safety is provided, so they have their place, snakes can still bite through decent pants, so in their view, why take the risk?


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a mate who does a few TV shows from time to time with vens. He makes all the camera crew wear chaps. Cause you just can't predict how people will react around snakes, he's told me it saved atleast one camera man from a mulga bite.


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 10, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> I have a mate who does a few TV shows from time to time with vens. He makes all the camera crew wear chaps. Cause you just can't predict how people will react around snakes, he's told me it saved atleast one camera man from a mulga bite.


thats true ,have had that happen on callouts where I have asked for them not to be around and stand back ,they say 'OH I aint worried I am ok " so go through the drill of standing still if snake may approach and you see them flinch ,when the snake isnt even any where near them ...why is it that guys have to be so "brave"?(women have no worries about getting out of the way when asked) nothing wrong with standing back watching a "girl" catch a ven now is there...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BlindSnake (Feb 10, 2009)

I have some pretty nice camo gaitors which I wear on feild trips and surveys.. Not so much to protect me from snakes, more to protect my pants and legs from brush, protuding sticks etc while bush bashing.. Saved many a pair of pants.. lol 
(I dont see so well, so I do tend to run in to more stuff than the average person..lol)


----------



## BrownHash (Feb 10, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> heavy cotton drill pants and denim work just as well and good foot wear ,wouldnt waste my money on it ..



I wouldn't say that denim/drill pants work just as well. We have a few people at work that wear gaiters for bush walking. I've used them on a couple of occasions and found that they work great against spinifex. However, spinifex goes through denim like its cheese cloth. I don't doubt that denim and other pants offer protection, I just think that a snakes fangs would go straight through denim (whether or not it then penetrates the skin is a different matter).


----------



## LauraM (Feb 10, 2009)

BlindSnake said:


> I have some pretty nice camo gaitors which I wear on feild trips and surveys.. Not so much to protect me from snakes, more to protect my pants and legs from brush, protuding sticks etc while bush bashing.. Saved many a pair of pants.. lol
> (I dont see so well, so I do tend to run in to more stuff than the average person..lol)


 
haha im with you on that!


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 11, 2009)

BrownHash said:


> I wouldn't say that denim/drill pants work just as well. We have a few people at work that wear gaiters for bush walking. I've used them on a couple of occasions and found that they work great against spinifex. However, spinifex goes through denim like its cheese cloth. I don't doubt that denim and other pants offer protection, I just think that a snakes fangs would go straight through denim (whether or not it then penetrates the skin is a different matter).


 i catch snakes hash ,dont have gaiters, the denim or heavy cotton drill do work well ...each to their own ,I suppose...


----------



## snakehandler (Feb 11, 2009)

Heavy denim or cotton drills will reduce the risk of a snake getting skin penetration, the snake gaters will stop a snake getting through, these are not your typical gaters for bush walking. The are designed to stop vipers and rattlesnakes being able to penetrate them....a little different to our snakes


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 11, 2009)

snakehandler said:


> Heavy denim or cotton drills will reduce the risk of a snake getting skin penetration, the snake gaters will stop a snake getting through, these are not your typical gaters for bush walking. The are designed to stop vipers and rattlesnakes being able to penetrate them....a little different to our snakes


 agreed...also hash underneath our denim or drill we wear socks so you would have to be real unlucky to cop a bite and penetrate through all that ,to reach your leg


----------



## snakehandler (Feb 11, 2009)

Whilst this is true for most instances, the companies that buy this sort of equipment from us are thinking of insurance, they would rather be 100% safe if they have to deal with them, than run a small risk of bite.


----------



## BrownHash (Feb 12, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> i catch snakes hash ,dont have gaiters, the denim or heavy cotton drill do work well ...each to their own ,I suppose...



I'm not disagreeing with you redbelly, any thick pants are affective. I personally wear drill pants when catching snakes. Its just that I wouldn't say that they are "snake proof". I also found it humourous that they make these pants out of 'ballistic fibre'. Venomous snakes are so tough that you need something that stops bullets to protect yourself from them  

The market for gaiters will allways be for people needing to protect themselves from sticks and grassess etc, with the added protection from snakes.


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 12, 2009)

BrownHash said:


> I'm not disagreeing with you redbelly, any thick pants are affective. I personally wear drill pants when catching snakes. Its just that I wouldn't say that they are "snake proof". I also found it humourous that they make these pants out of 'ballistic fibre'. Venomous snakes are so tough that you need something that stops bullets to protect yourself from them
> 
> The market for gaiters will allways be for people needing to protect themselves from sticks and grassess etc, with the added protection from snakes.


 lol true ballistic fibre has that intense USA ,,bigger then texas ring to it...we proved to them we play rugby union over here without the padding to,unlike their padded to the ballistic max grid iron wear


----------



## Squish (Feb 12, 2009)

ahaha, the chaps are so hawt, like a cowboy, I want some ^^


----------



## sasquatch001 (Feb 12, 2009)

ummm theres only one way to test those.......LOL


----------

